# lateral stiffness - Seven or Litespeed?



## celt (Jun 11, 2006)

hey guys,

Really want to make a decision / purchase soon and here's some concerns...

I think the quality of the Seven frames are unparalleled, but I'm a 185lbs. rider and I'm worried that a straight gauaged tubed frame like the Alaris might not be able to be made rigid enough for my liking as compared to the Litespeed Siena that uses shaped tubes at critical areas i.e. bottom bracket.

Having trouble making a final decision, the Litespeed I can test ride, but the Seven I can't.

Anyone have an opinion or experience to share?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can ask Seven to make your frame as stiff as you want.
that's why you pay more for custom


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

As CoLiKe20 mentioned, Seven can definitely dial in the lateral stiffness how ever you would like it. If that one requirement is most important to you, you may want to ask your dealer/Seven what model Seven would be best to achieve that goal. I was able to get very good lateral stiffness in my Elium Race while My Elium Race has more lateral stiffness in the BB area than any other bike I've ridden.


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

Agree with the above posts mentioned. Also, the only difference between a straight gauge and a butted tubing is the weight your frame will have. The alaris could be designed stiff as you want them to be by putting different diameters of tubing to fit your requirement. Proud owner of an axiom btw, cheers!


----------



## DHPAUL (Mar 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


celt said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Really want to make a decision / purchase soon and here's some concerns...
> 
> ...


----------



## DHPAUL (Mar 30, 2006)

I have had a Merlin Extra Light, an Extra Light compact, a Litespeed Votex and a Litespeed Palares. THe Litespeed Palmares was clearly the stiffest of these 4 bikes. I recently sold the Litespeed as I bought a Seven Elium Race and have found that bike to be lighter and every bit a stiff as the Palmares. Seven can build your bike exactly as you want it. I bought the Seven from another rider who was the same hieght but 40 lbs lighter. The Race is the stiffer model of the Elium series and the stiffness was perfect. I am very partial to Titanium as I also have had various Colnagos and while they ride great, I just prefer the road feel of ti. I have heard very positive feedback on the Moots Vamoots frame. You might look into that. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

mikey_mike said:


> Agree with the above posts mentioned. Also, the only difference between a straight gauge and a butted tubing is the weight your frame will have. The alaris could be designed stiff as you want them to be by putting different diameters of tubing to fit your requirement. Proud owner of an axiom btw, cheers!



In my experience butted tubes are lighter and they also ride better. I have a Van Nicholas Yukon and a Litespeed Tuscany. The Litespeed is clearly a step or two up from the Van Nicholas.in ride quality.


----------



## DHPAUL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Seven vs Litespeed*

The Palmares I had was 6/4 ti and an oversized downtube. Very stiff from a lateral standpoint. The Seven Elium has massive chain stays and also shows no flex whatsoever. At your weight, either bike would be fine but Seven offers you to customize the stiffness. I find that Seven is just an all around better ride than my Litespeed and definitely a better ride than my Merlin Exralight Compact.

:thumbsup:


----------

